# How To Setup Junkie XL Touchscreen Macros In Cubase 8



## Andrew Goodwin (Jul 29, 2015)

I recently watched Junkie XL's Tutorial about his Touchscreen setup and immediately saw some macros that I needed! So I figured them out and have made a video and blog post to go along. Huge thanks to Junkie XL for posting these, they been very inspiring!

*Video Version [ http://bit.ly/1IsFgrK ]
Text Version of The Tutorial With Pics [ http://bit.ly/1I2V6YH ]
Junkie XL’s TouchScreen Walkthrough [ http://bit.ly/1VNOkNP ] 

*
-Copy CC1 To CC11
-Copy CC1 To Another Track
-Add or Subtract 10 From CC1(or any Controller)(You can select multiple tracks and add or subtract 10 from them at the same time!)

These have already been incredibly helpful! I'm posting and also hoping to learn more or even a better way to do any of these.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 29, 2015)

Great article! I think it will really help people who have yet to set up a touch controller. Perhaps you could share it on the advanced cubase users Facebook group? I'm sure people there will find it useful.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jul 29, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Great article! I think it will really help people who have yet to set up a touch controller. Perhaps you could share it on the advanced cubase users Facebook group? I'm sure people there will find it useful.


Thanks Gerhard!


----------



## Maestro1972 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Andrew! I got a lot out of the video and hope you do some more...very informative.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jul 30, 2015)

You're welcome Maestro1972! Glad to see others are excited about quick keys too


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Jul 30, 2015)

wow! Very Cool!


----------



## Maestro1972 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey Andrew. Once again thank you for the post. I had watched the Junkie's XL video and thought that some of the things he was showing was pretty cool but for those of us who don't really get into the programming of macros and logical editor it was nothing more than watching a Lamborghini drive by and wishing I had one. Your post changed all that. So Thank you sir!

In your video and blog you said, "-In the 2nd line, under the “Filter Target” column you’ll need to select “Value 2″". I found that did not work. Once I changed it to Value 1 and entered the appropriate cc, they all worked fine. 

Another issue I came across was that when I created the macro for copying CC1 and assigned a key command, it worked fine. I too use OSC however I prefer to set it up in the "generic remote" instead of using OSCulator. I could not get any of the Macro's to function correctly in the GR. I pulled up my OSCulator and assigned the key commands and the macros worked fine again. Any suggestions as to why that is and what can be done so that they work in GR?

And now that I have segued gracefully to asking questions,...There are some commands like "visibility configurations" and "to marker" that are limited to a certain number. "To Marker" in the transporter folder is limited to 1-9. Is there a work around to add more "to marker" commands that you are aware of? 

Again, thank you for taking the time to make the video. I am going to take my Lamborghini OSC with all the bells and whistles for a drive!

-Tom


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Aug 7, 2015)

wow I didn't get an email when you responded sorry I've been on holiday. Thanks I'm glad it helped you out! 

uh oh let me check the "2nd line part" I know the logical editor changes the names depending on the options selected. Maybe I missed something(mine do work as you saw). I'll post back here

As far as generic remote, I haven't looked much into it, simply because some it doesn't allow you to trigger apple scripts for more complex macros. But yes everything I've posted about is linked to Touch OSC through Osculator.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Aug 7, 2015)

hey Tom thanks for pointing that out about value 1. I updated the blog post and added a mention for you in it.

andrewgoodwincomposer.tumblr.com/post/125384898415/how-to-setup-junkie-xl-touchscreen-macros-in



An annotation was added to the video as well. Next time I'll start with a blank preset and build it from there.


The trick with visibility is to use the logical editor, which I have things setup to show hide folders and select specific tracks(You can make as many as you want). I'll be posting my take on it soon. I know a while back another VI member posted on how to do it and he received the tip from JXL about using the logical editor instead of Generic remote

I've not used "to marker", but maybe researching the logical editor or project logical editor and "to marker" will bring up some hints.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 21, 2015)

This is great of you to post! I have a question though, how does he have an external computer running his touchscreen, which is then controlling Cubase?


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not quite sure I'm only running one computer, but I'm guessing over the internet or blue tooth, just like an iPad and touch OSC controls my computer


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 23, 2015)

From memory he mentioned that yes, they had another computer running the touchscreen. I can't imagine that's critical, though (yes, guessing!)


----------



## samphony (Aug 23, 2015)

Maybe this. An android TV box and a touchscreen.

http://djtrax.us/201503/23-inches-of-touch-control-with-traxus/


----------



## mac88104 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Apr 29, 2016)

You're welcome mac88104. I have some new ones I want to make video for when I get time


----------

